# New at This- Combining Milk?



## PhillyFarmerMike (Apr 17, 2020)

I just started milking a cow for the first time this week. I've collected a quarter of a cup for the past 3 days. Today I got a cup and a half. My question is- Can I combine the milk from each day, store it in one jar in the fridge, and then pasteurize my milk at the end of the week all at once?


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

I hope a cow dairy person comes on and is able to help. I have full sized dairy goats - I get half a gallon out of each of them, milking once a day. The goat milk is good for several days, when it lasts that long, lol.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

With goats, mixing the milk led to off flavors because of temperature fluctuations. 

Why pasteurize?


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

With cow's milk, you can add a few days milking, if it all gets filtered and refrigerated right away. Good idea to pasteurize. 
But the quantities you list are way out of whack. Based on zero information, I'll assume the cow has a calf on her. I'd suggest you separate the calf for 8 to 12 hours prior to your milking her. If there isn't a calf on her, the milk amounts are way too small.


----------



## PhillyFarmerMike (Apr 17, 2020)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Why pasteurize?


I just thought that's what you were supposed to do.


----------



## PhillyFarmerMike (Apr 17, 2020)

The cow doesn't like to be touched, so while I'm learning how to milk, and still building a relationship with the cow, I haven't bothered separating her from the calf. But yesterday I did really well and had to stop just because my cup was full. Now that I know I can get more than a cup I'll have to get a bucket out there. I will also look to separate the calf and mom. Thank you!


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Why pasteurize?


Campylobacter, Leptospyrosis, Salmanila, E Coli, for starters, from healthy cows.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Hmm. Drank raw goat milk from my goats for years. I know some folks are scared of it.


----------



## dyrne (Feb 22, 2015)

PhillyFarmerMike said:


> I just thought that's what you were supposed to do.


I am of the opinion that raw milk has a number of advantages. Personally if I were to share the milk with neighbors or sell it I might pasteurize but if I were feeding my children and drinking myself, I would not. If nothing else, maybe do a deep dive into the topic and decide for yourself. It's not a hill I'm willing to die defending... if you do a simple google search you'll get prioritized links "debunking" raw milk. All I can say is, do more than a simple google search and decide for yourself.


----------



## PJM (Feb 5, 2003)

I have found that to teach a new cow to milk by hand, the easiest way is to separate them for a few hours, then put the calf on and milk from the same side as the calf. It’s awkward to do, but the cow will let her milk down and not kick you as the calf is there, too. After doing this for a couple of days, she will be used to you being there and handling her udder as the calf sucks. Then, put the calf on the other side for a day or two and then she should be good to milk without the calf. 

I got so tired of being kicked by one heifer, this is what I came up with and use it withthe first milking of a freshened cow, just in case she has a sore teat I didn’t know about.


----------

